# Irisbank May 1976



## neilstokoe (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi I am looking for some info on the Irisbank around 1975-76

I was wondering if anyone was on board any time during? My Uncle John Robert (Bobbie) Sweeney was on board and lost at sea on 10th May 1976, I think near Bizerte in Tunisia. The Captain at the time is Capt D Stewart.

I am doing some family tree research and looking in to his disappearance as part of that.

Does anyone know anyone on board around this time or in the preceding years?

Thanks.

Neil Stokoe


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

*New avenues*



neilstokoe said:


> Hi I am looking for some info on the Irisbank around 1975-76
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was on board any time during? My Uncle John Robert (Bobbie) Sweeney was on board and lost at sea on 10th May 1976, I think near Bizerte in Tunisia. The Captain at the time is Capt D Stewart.
> 
> ...


Hallo Neil. - me again. 


There is an interesting Facebook page called ‘ All at Sea’ that often features Bank Line ships and memories. Well worth a try, as I have noticed many comments from those serving in the 70’s and 80’s. The best way would be to post a picture of the 64 built Irisbank. This would trigger comments hopefully from those who sailed in her. 
Cheers/Alan


----------

